# NCE power CAB question.



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Brand new to the hobby. Trying to test out new NCE power cab with new loco. Wired it to a piece of PECO flex track. I've entered the loco number that worked in the store. Nothing happening. Tried to program and get "CAN NOT READ CV". I'm lost.

I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Also realized the red LED that indicates power to track is not coming on.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Plug the flat wire into the other port and it should work. Don't use the coil wire.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

I think it’s the cat 😏


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

bewhole said:


> Plug the flat wire into the other port and it should work. Don't use the coil wire.


OMG, it says it in the instructions over and over! I'm such an IDIOT! LOL

THANK YOU.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

The Kid Inside said:


> OMG, it says it in the instructions over and over! I'm such an IDIOT! LOL
> 
> THANK YOU.


No problem. As it is said " If all else fails read the instructions" LOL And we all do it sometimes.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Its working! Ya! One more thing. Horn, lights and bell working but no engine start up sounds


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If F1 doesn't work, try F2. I have a TRIX Br.187 with a Zimo decoder that uses F2 for startup.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

The Kid Inside said:


> OMG, it says it in the instructions over and over! I'm such an IDIOT! LOL
> 
> THANK YOU.


I did the same thing! Totally new to DCC. The curly wire just made sense to me...LOL. Maybe it's a Canadian thing.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

E


TommyB said:


> I did the same thing! Totally new to DCC. The curly wire just made sense to me...LOL. Maybe it's a Canadian thing.


Exactly, "curly wire to handheld" lol.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

Ok got the engine sound working. It was number 8 on the pad.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Kid Inside said:


> Ok got the engine sound working. It was number 8 on the pad.


#8 on the PowerCab is the mute/unmute button, unless you remap it to another function.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That depends upon what the decoder manufacturer wants to program in that position. Because it's 8 on one decoder doesn't mean it's 8 on all of them. The Power Cab has nothing to do with it.


----------



## The Kid Inside (Feb 29, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> That depends upon what the decoder manufacturer wants to program in that position. Because it's 8 on one decoder doesn't mean it's 8 on all of them. The Power Cab has nothing to do with it.


Right.


----------

